# Lack O'Track



## EDHRailroad (Mar 14, 2020)

I am in need of track to finish phase 1 of the S.I.P and and having trouble finding it. I used Llagas Creek code 250 brass NG for what has been built so far but now their site says they are out of stock. It is a track powered, indoor, elevated line around the top of the game room. Could I switch to aluminum which it does say they have in stock? Since it is on a shelf above eye height the visual of 2 different materials in minimized. Just wondering if i am gonna have dielectric issues from the dissimilar metals. Alternately, is there another brand of flex I can use that is compatible and I can bend with my dual rail bender? I read that Sunset Valley recommended against 2 rail benders. Was hoping to stick with 6 foot sections to minimize connections.


Input appreciated.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

You could go to Accucraft. Not sure how the price compares. I do know that the rail profile is a little different so some adjustment would be necessary where it connected to the Llagas. Another option would be Sunset Valley. Or sunset valley rail and Accucraft tie strip.
https://www.accucraftestore.com/code-250-accessories

https://www.accucraftestore.com/code-250-flex-track

https://www.sunsetvalleyrailroad.com/


----------



## EDHRailroad (Mar 14, 2020)

Thnx Paul. As luck would have it, up till 4 years ago I lived 7 minutes from the Accucraft Union City office but was not building a G road at the time. I wonder if 12 pieces is a minimum order? I kinda like to keep the purchases under the wife's OMG radar, thus a collection of bashed up eBay equipment running on the S.I.P. That and I am a cheap *******.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

For what it's worth I have SVRR aluminum rail and I used a *dual rail bender* without issue. I use their stainless steel switches and they operate flawlessly. I am indoors and rc/battery so I've not faced potential dielectric issues.


----------



## EDHRailroad (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanx HH. That is the same bender I have. Super slick.
I will wave to ya next time we visit Hall winery.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

two things,
The AMS narrow gauge ties are about 1/8th inch higher than the Llagas creek ties.
Second I have found that the worries/talk about dielictic corrosion between dissimilar rail is highly over done. I had aluminum and brass in contact in the dirt for over ten years with no problems. However in a salt air environment that may be different.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Dave:

Bunny Foo Foo is now wearing a face mask, cute. 

Actually, I prefer their Walt wines a bit more.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I used to visit a restaurant in Seattle that served the food and drinks to your table.
Restaurant sadly a thing of the past.
Anyway they used the North West Shortline aluminum track with LGB locos.
Not sure what voltage or anything, but as the trains ran down the track it sparked and arced between the contacts and the rails so that the top of the rail was a real mess.
It was like a miniature welder had been dragging his arc welder contact along, touching every few inches.
Maybe the aluminum alloy was such that it caused this as I would not have thought it normal.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Could I switch to aluminum which it does say they have in stock?


Aluminum rail is generally not recommended for electric trains. It oxidizes, I believe, and the top gets a coating that semi-insulates it. (See David's post above and 
https://forums.mylargescale.com/16-...s-roadbed/543-brass-ns-vs-aluminium-rail.html.)


----------



## EDHRailroad (Mar 14, 2020)

OK, looks like aluminum is out till I go Battery/RC but that is maybe phase 3 or 4. Thanks for all the input to get this noob building. Will have update photos of the High Line in the not too distant future.


----------



## EDHRailroad (Mar 14, 2020)

**** Habilis said:


> Dave:
> 
> Bunny Foo Foo is now wearing a face mask, cute.
> 
> Actually, I prefer their Walt wines a bit more.





We have been members for years. Our faves are the Jack's Masterpiece and of course the Katheryn's Cab. We do enjoy the Walt's pinots and have been to their Sonoma tasting room but not the Oxbow one yet. We did get to do one member's tasting at the Rutherford property and they have some real gems there that aren't at either or the other locations. We stopped by the first weekend they were open for post lock-down tastings and it was quite the different vibe. I saw a month ago on the LA Craigslist there was a complete G Napa Wine Train new in the box, 2 FAs and 6 er 8 cars. Woulda loved to have got it but then again would love to have a spare $3k just lying about to spend on toys. It was gone in a couple days.


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 17, 2016)

*lack of track*

contact Patrick at Pacific Northwest Live Steamers near Portland Oregon. They have several bundles of track for sale at a good price. www.pnls.com or org is ther website


----------



## dmikee (Dec 27, 2007)

I am using AMS/Accucraft alum code 332 track outside. It is great! Easy to bend to conform to shape of curves and very easy to keep clean. One quick wipe with some **** n span and a drywall sander with scotch bright pad. Half the price of brass and sturdy too. Tip: fasten down only as much as needed. Use a drywall screw thru a fender washer. Do not fasten through the ties. It leaves the track free to equitably expand and contract without damaging the tie strip. In the Redding, CA area we get summer temps over 110 deg. and winter as low as 25 deg. Track seems to adapt well.


----------



## dmikee (Dec 27, 2007)

I am using AMS/Accucraft alum code 332 track outside. It is great! Easy to bend to conform to shape of curves and very easy to keep clean. One quick wipe with some **** n span and a drywall sander with scotch bright pad. Half the price of brass and sturdy too. Tip: fasten down only as much as needed. Use a drywall screw thru a fender washer. Do not fasten through the ties. It leaves the track free to equitably expand and contract without damaging the tie strip. In the Redding, CA area we get summer temps over 110 deg. and winter as low as 25 deg. Track seems to adapt well. Dielectics is a definite non-issue, especially off the ground.


----------

